# This made my day!!!



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Two beautiful Eastern Bluebirds!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

How pretty.....


They wern't flying by a month or so ago and are now frozen there till spring are they? How is it some birds fly south, and some stay? If the ones that stay can survive the cold, why couldn't the others?


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if they are stayers or commuters. It would have been an easy winter to stay north until a month ago! I did see some last winter and it was mild as out winters go so these two could have easily been stayers.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

Make those little guys some sweaters and muffs....poor little ones....You got snow??????




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 10, 2007)

how purty. Looks like that snow might fall on his (her?) head.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

I think if we put all the snow in our yard that we got this winter it
would not accumulate to what you have overhanging that cute little
birds head!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

Your not in Oswego are you??? 


I was up in your neck of the woods week before last..... COLD!!!! and SNOWED EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY!!! Dreadfull!


We stayed at my wifes parents house in Marcellus, and my daughters house in Central Square. *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm about 60 miles west of Syracuse and 30 from Oswego. We were spared except for a couple of feet. We have a funny expression...You know you're having bad weather when you see the Weather Chanel truck parked in front of your house! I'm sure Oswego's sick of seeing them by now!
*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

Joan said:


> I'm about 60 miles west of Syracuse and 30 from Oswego. We were spared except for a couple of feet. We have a funny expression...You know you're having bad weather when you see the Weather Chanel truck parked in front of your house! I'm sure Oswego's sick of seeing them by now!




Your out near or in wine country then. We lived in Rochester in 1984 and we use to go to the different wineries, it was great.


Also, if you like good italian food (it may not be all Italian) with a decent wine list at "average" Prices, I found one in Baldwinsville, awesome food, and a lot of it. If you ever get out that way.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

Joan, 


Did you take that picture....it is awsome!!!! It is cool with the one in the background. My sisters call me the crazy bird lady but all I have around here are the doves and cardinals that I have been trying to catch for a picture. But I sure do love my doves!!











*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep, I took it this afternoon. It would have been clearer except there was moisture between the windows and I had about a 2 inch "window" to take that picture. You can see on the right hand side where the moisture has blurred it and the second bird.

Jobe, if you haven't been back lately, you'd be surprised at the number of wineries there are now. It's a booming business!

Where did you eat in Baldwinsville? I like the B'ville Diner! They make a really good chicken salad sandwich! =)


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 11, 2007)

Not the B'ville dinner, further down the road (from your direction). I forgot the name of it, it's about a mile past B'ville dinner on the left. It was dark when we got there but I think it's either on a golf course or a driving range. 


I haven't been back to the Rochester area in a long time, I lived near Syracuse till 1993. We do visit the area several times a year, with the kids and grandkids living there, and all the rest of the family, it's tough to get around and see everyone, let alone take the time to sight see like we want to. I did tell my wife that the next trip up there in June is going to be different, longer, and hopefully allow a day or 2 to do what we want.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Joanie (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got an idea...when you leave, don't tell them you're staying in the area! =)

I'll look for your restaurant the next time I'm headed that way.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice picture of the bluebirds Joan.


Last week I was able to watch with binoculars a pair of Spruce Grouse in the apple trees eating buds. They have been there every day for the last week that I know about. I can't get near enough to get a good picture-they come out blurry-no telephoto lens. We have a fair amount of regular Ruffed Grouse, but the Spruce Grouse was supposed to be almost gone from NY, except for a few breeding pairs. I'm hoping the mountain lions and coyotes don't get them. Probably another restoraton attempt by the NYS DEC. It is nice to see such a variety of wildlife making a comeback(although the mountain lions and wolves are a little creepy knowing they are there in the background).


----------



## Joanie (Feb 11, 2007)

They're back...3 at least!






A male...they always get the good clothes!






And a female...






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 11, 2007)

Joan, I just love your pictures. They look so professional. I want to try to get out to the aboretum when it gets warmer and see what I can capture. 


You must live where you are lucky enough to see lots of birds.


Better rush out and buy some meal worms.



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks.. as I'm sure you know, a good camera helps! I love mine! It makes me look good!

As for seeing lots of birds...it helps to live in the middle of nowhere!

This has been an especially nice treat being able to take pictures of Bluebirds! I do see them in early spring but it's usually only long enough to identify it and it's gone! I do have a couple of Bluebird boxes on fenceposts along an old pasture. I hope these guys find them. Eastern Bluebirds are cavity dwellers so they have difficulty findy good homes. They do tend to come back to the same place each year. I hope these are last year's tenants.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a new label to me!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2007)

And a female...





[/QUOTE] 




This one would make a great one for Bluebird Blueberry. All you have to do is make a blueberry for it. I like the way the bird is centered in a blurred border. Get busy and make a wine and a label


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 11, 2007)

They are sure puffed up and looking mad...Looks like your snow might be melting a bit...ice starting to form...lucky you.Are you able to feed them anything while the ground is covered with snow...suet or suet seed balls...?

We have lots of Bluebirds,[in the summer]... my husband and a friend went to the shop one weekend and built 41 bluebird houses...the friend wouldn't take half, so we ended up with about 30...they are on all the power posts down the driveway and road and on corner posts out in the fields....we get about 50% Bluebird tenants and the rest are Tree Swallows and Sparrows....the neighbors is always saying our birds attack him when he gets his mail...they get real cross when you get near the nesting boxes...especially the Tree Swallows....they are very entertaining.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes the Swallows are funny like that! We used to have a nest in my
parents garage that multiplied every year and when you walked in there,
it was like kommicazes.


----------

